# Problem mit CSS: Glow-Filter in Tabellen



## Alexander Klein (27. April 2004)

Hallo...

Mit dem Glow-Filter kann man in HTML-Seiten Texte oder Grafiken zum Glühen bringen.

Allgemeine Syntax:

_filter:Glow(color:#FFD700, strength:5)_ 

*color* 
steht für die glühende Farbe (hat man also die font-color auf weiß gesetzt, so soll der Text den golden glühen).
*strength* steht für die Stärke (im Beispiel 5 Pixel); quasi die Kontur der einzelnen Buchstaben. Das nur zur Info, falls jemand von euch den Glow-Filter noch nicht kennen sollte.

Nun, in der im folgenden Quellcode beschriebenen HTML-Seite wird eine Tabelle auf goldenem Grund erstellt. Lediglich das Wort "Anmeldung", also in der 2. Zeile der 1. Spalte, soll optisch durch den Glow-Filter hervorgehoben werden.


```
<html>
 <head>
  <META http-equiv="Page-Enter" CONTENT="RevealTrans(Duration=0.25,Transition=12)">
  <link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="style.txt">
  
  <!-- BEZUG AUF DAS STYLESHEET -->

  <title>1. Hilfe</title>
 </head>

 <body>
  <h1 align="center">1. Hilfe bei Problemen mit der Anwendung</h1>
   <table align="center" bordercolor="#FFD700" border="1" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
     <th>Problem-Kategorie</th>
     <th>Problem</th>
     <th>Lösung</th>
     <th>Bemerkungen</th>
    </tr>

    <tr>
     <td class="kat" style="filter:glow(color:#008000, strength:2);">Anmeldung</td>

     <!-- NUR DAS WORT ANMELDUNG SOLL GRÜN LEUCHTEN-->

    <td>Ich kann mich nicht einloggen!</td>
    <td>Sie haben vermutlich Ihr Passwort mehr als 3-mal fehlerhaft eingegeben. Bitte wenden Sie sich an Herrn X (Tel. 12345).</td>
    <td><b>Herr X</b> ist vom 01.01.2004 bis einschließlich zum 31.12.2004 im Ausland tätig.<br><br>Bei Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an <br><b>Herrn Y (Tel. 54321)</b>.</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
 </body>
</html>
```

Aus dem beigefügten Screenshot wird ersichtlich, dass der Text zwar schön grün glüht, jedoch auch ein grüner Rahmen zu sehen ist. Genau dieser unerwünschte grüne Rahmen stört mich. 

Was mich auch wundert ist Folgendes:
Der später glühende Text muss, wenn er nicht in einer Tabelle steht (z. B. <h1></h1> oder <p></p>), zusätzlich den Parameter width="" enthalten. Ansonsten glüht gar nichts.

Wie kann man also verhindern, dass in Tabellen bei Anwendung des Glow-Filters ein ungewollter Rahmen erscheint?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Alexander

P.S. 
Falls der Quelltext des Sytlesheets eventuell weiterhilft - hier ist er:


```
/* Stylesheet zur obig beschriebenen HTML-Seite */

body
{
 background:#FFD700;
 font-family:Arial;
}

table
{ 
 background:#FFFFFF;
}

td
{
 font-size:12px;
}

td.kat
{
 font-family:Verdana;
 text-align:center;
 font-weight:bold;
 font-size:10px;
 color:#FFFFFF;
}
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. April 2004)

Hallo...

probiers mal mit :

```
<td class="kat"><span style="filter:glow(color:#008000, strength:2);width:100%;">Anmeldung</span></td>
```


----------



## Alexander Klein (28. April 2004)

*Width kann theoretisch auch gleich 0 sein!*

Hallo fatalus!

Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
Ich hab mal ein bisschen herumexperimentiert und dabei festgestellt, dass auch bei 


```
width:0%;
```

NUR der Text glüht... Wie dem auch sein, wichtig ist, dass man auf jeden Fall die Weite mit einem Wert füttern sollte...

Nochmals danke für deine Hilfe!

Alexander


----------



## ManuelPeh (13. Mai 2004)

Es muss nicht immer ein Style mit weiteren Style-Anweisungen "gebändigt" werden. 
Ein einfacher Table tut's (zumindest aufm IE6) auch:


```
<td border=0 class="kat">
       <table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
         <tr>
           <td style="filter:glow(color:#008000, strength:2);">Anmeldung</td>
         </tr>
       </table>
     </td>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Mai 2004)

Ob das Erstellen einer neuen Tabelle einfacher ist als das Erzeugen eines <span> ist aber schon streitbar, oder?


----------



## Schrumpel (6. August 2004)

hat sich erledigt.
im mozilla geht das ja nicht. gibts ähnliche sachen für netscape(mozilla)


----------

